# Frazee paint?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

What ever happened to this brand? It used to be really good until they start coming out with eco-friendly products. Now it drip and run all over and the semi-gloss peel on top of the primer. I need to mix it with Floetrol just to get to work. I just use Mirror glide and Lo-glo to paint beach-front property in cold temp and now I've to redo many area because of the paint line is showing. What I don't understand is if I have to use Floetrol then that paint is now no longer eco-friendly. So what's the point of having the friendly paint?


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

We have Frazee here and I dont use it.... I'd rather use HD **** .....


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have left the Frazee zone, but I think they are now called Comex.

Switch to a different paint.


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> I have left the Frazee zone, but I think they are now called Comex.
> 
> Switch to a different paint.


They are still around comex is the parent company.they own a bunch of regional paint companies.frazee is more of a south west region company.they own parker in the north west.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

I have been using Frazee for a couple years and they are sucking really bad right now.
The last 10 times i have gone in to the store 8 of those trips were wasted as they did'nt have what i needed. I just did a house in there Velvin flat. Its not touching up
at all. Its horrible. I am in my 2nd day of no work because my schedule is held up by the fact that there Super deck solid stain isn't in stock, yet they've had a months notice of the job. 

There prices cut SW in half in the begining and there products were good. Now the price is still right but everything else is gone.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Same here I couldn't touch it up with Frazee despite that I painted the house a week earlier with the same paint. I've to add Floetrol to stabilize it before I can use the paint for touch up. Mirror Glide, which happened to be the most expensive for Frazee, feel more like a latex paint than acrylic to me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If you all notice Frazee is speced on commercial a new res. go figure


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I never used much of it when I was in that area. Mostly used Dunn Edwards. They dont have neither up here.


----------



## SDFF (3 mo ago)

Softy said:


> What ever happened to this brand? It used to be really good until they start coming out with eco-friendly products. Now it drip and run all over and the semi-gloss peel on top of the primer. I need to mix it with Floetrol just to get to work. I just use Mirror glide and Lo-glo to paint beach-front property in cold temp and now I've to redo many area because of the paint line is showing. What I don't understand is if I have to use Floetrol then that paint is now no longer eco-friendly. So what's the point of having the friendly paint?


I have a gallon of Frazee leftover from when I used it in the past, years ago: Lo-Glo interior acrylic enamel, low eggshell finish, white. Is this the good old stuff? How many years does it last after being opened? Thanks.


----------

